
The Look of Fake News (700+ screenshots of fake news sites) - jamesmcintyre
https://jamesmcintyre.github.io/look-of-fake-news/
======
alva
You included Guccifer 2 in the screenshot. This is NOT fake news as I am sure
the CIA etc will tell you.

A message to everyone pushing the fake news meme. You better get your lists
right. Yes, there exist some sites that push objectively fake news.
Considering the multitude of issues that come up around identifying and
blocking "Fake News", you damn well better get it right.

There are well founded and widespread concerns that there will be overreach in
this mission steered by political motivations.

If you want support in this mission, it only takes one news site to be
mislabelled for your other (genuine) work to be completely dismissed. I
believe it is just too dangerous otherwise.

PropOrNot had exactly this problem, having to issue multiple retractions and
apologies due to mislabelling.

edit: Considering the first sentence, here is another screenshot to add
[https://imgur.com/a/q9GWw](https://imgur.com/a/q9GWw)

~~~
jamesmcintyre
"I cannot vouch for the process or criteria Sieradski used when compiling this
list but it is one of the largest lists I’ve come across and I believe it
serves well here to put on display… the look of fake news."

@alva ^ I put this statement right up front for this very reason. This
discussion was already taking place around B.S. Detector Chrome Extension and
I agree that one person compiling a list (even if it's open to Pull Requests)
is no where near the ideal process of identifying potential fake news sources
in a fair, transparent manner.

Since I made this site, Facebook (in large part as a response of the discourse
around the issue of fake news) has put in plans a coordinated effort to label
potential fake news on its news feeds. They will have a much more fair,
transparent, and documented process for this:
[http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/15/media/facebook-fake-news-
war...](http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/15/media/facebook-fake-news-warning-
labels/index.html)

This was largely an experiment born out of curiosity and the idea of focusing
on the visual aspect was in efforts to give visitors a "gestalt" of the visual
"feel" of fake news more than anything.

I think further discussion and research around this problem is important. Not
everyone will get it 100% right the first time but catalyzing efforts towards
more ideal solutions is a good thing, overall.

~~~
DrScump

      I cannot vouch for the process or criteria Sieradski used when compiling this list
    

But this is _your_ Github repository, is it not? Are you disclaiming your own
code?

Now, _there 's_ some fake news for you.

------
DrScump
To label a site as "fake news", you should easily be able to point out at
least three fake stories (or at least any three factual errors, provable
objectively) on that site. Otherwise, this resembles a simple partisan filter.

breitbart.com

coasttocoastam.com

drudgereport.com

federalistpress.com

guccifer2.wordpress.com

wikileaks.org

wnd.com

